# Lost the Case



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey horse forum community. 

me and my mother and brother have lost the trial for our horses. it all started quite a few years ago when we got a $100 fine for not having a permit to keep horses. we live in a hamlet so it is required. the thing is, before we got the fine we were told we didn't need a permit and our neighbours who have horses didn't have permits. then, without telling us they changed the rules and permit's were needed. we got a fine because we didn't have one, through mis-communication. my mom took it to court because a whole crap load of other stuff including cut fences happened. 

that whole thing started in 2005. it has finally been resolved. we lost the case. my mom has to pay the fine {not a big deal} and we need to apply for a permit. i hope and pray to GOD that the county isn't ****ed off at us and that they still give us the permit. i live for my horses and we don't have enough money to board both of them. pray for me and my family and send out your good wishes that we get the permit and can keep our horses.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

It's not the counties jobs to tell you what laws have been changed. It's your job to stay informed so you don't end up in this mess.

Good luck with getting the permit though.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

that would suck
i hope you get the permit though


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

If paying the fine isn't a big deal, why didn't you/she just do so when first notified of the change of regulations so that you 'came up to code'?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

themacpack said:


> If paying the fine isn't a big deal, why didn't you/she just do so when first notified of the change of regulations so that you 'came up to code'?


Yeah, that really would have been the easiest road to take, and your mother wouldn't have skeeved off the county. 

Now you have to worry whether or not they're going to be vindictive and deny you the permit.

They probably won't be, but you never know. If it's a small, rural area, bad feelings run deep and people don't forget.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Started in 2005 so you have been going an additional 5 years illegally once you were notified? Doesn't make sense to me. Should have paid for the permit and then toook court action if you felt it neccessary.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

That's what I told my mom guys. She just didn't listen. 

Oh and PaintsPwn it is the counties job to alert us when a law has been changed. They alerted the other 3 families who have horses in the hamlet and the judge said we should have been alerted


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

mom just heard from the county and we're allowed to keep the horses. might be getting 2 young ones this summer too.


----------

